# What ram to get



## Frozencrow (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello I am aiming to upgrade my computer. I have a windows xp SP2. My CPU is a Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz, My current ram or so it says is 224. I am wanting to go to 1 gig. I would like to know if i can do this and if i can. How do i know what to get. Do I want DDR or what I am really confused on this whole matter. Thanks in advance.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

We need either you computer manufacturer and model number.. i.e. HP Pavillion 2007us or if it's a custom build, the Motherboard Maker, Model number, and revision if available. First I'll wait to hear back if this is a branded computer.

Just FYI: the 224mb is telling us that you have 256mb installed and your video card uses shared system memory which in this case is 32mb of ram. 256mb is barely enough to run XP efficiently if no major applications are installed. Depending on when your computer was manufactured, you could be using RDAMM, I hate that memory so much I may have spelled it wrong. Or more than likely DDR1. But it also can have a maximum limitation of memory that isn't very pleasant. Some m-atx boards come with only 2 slots for ram. In the case of an older machine. Sometimes the capacity limit per slot is very low meaning you may only be able to max the computer out with 512mb in the worst case scenario. With two slots, you would also have to take out the existing ram and replace it entirely. In the case of 4 slots. You have a much better chance of having at least 1gb of capacity but not always. At least you don't have to throw away memory though.

Get back to us on the computer info and I can look up what memory it takes.



Frozencrow said:


> Hello I am aiming to upgrade my computer. I have a windows xp SP2. My CPU is a Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz, My current ram or so it says is 224. I am wanting to go to 1 gig. I would like to know if i can do this and if i can. How do i know what to get. Do I want DDR or what I am really confused on this whole matter. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Frozencrow (Dec 16, 2006)

The Manufacturer is American Megatrends Inc. The Motherboard is MatSonic MS9327E Series. It says CPU Speed is 1991.8 MHz. I bought this computer from a store near here. It is not a name brand it is a mom and pop business.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
Download and run *Everest*

The program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. Post back, attaching that list.

Nicholas


----------



## Frozencrow (Dec 16, 2006)

--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 2000 MHz (20 x 100)
Motherboard Name Matsonic MS9327E+(USB) (4 PCI, 1 ACR, 2 SDR DIMM, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset SiS 650GL
System Memory 224 MB (PC2700 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type AMI (12/11/02)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM2)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter SiS 650_651_M650_M652_740 (32 MB)
3D Accelerator SiS 315 Integrated
Monitor Samsung SyncMaster 700DF [17" CRT] (HVBWB39950)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter SiS 7012 Audio Device

Storage:
IDE Controller SiS PCI IDE Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive WDC WD800BB-00DKA0 (74 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive SONY CD-RW CRX225E (52x/24x/52x CD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (FAT32) 75275 MB (53832 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard PC/AT Enhanced PS/2 Keyboard (101/102-Key)
Mouse Microsoft PS/2 Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter (192.168.1.100)
Modem U.S. Robotics 56K Voice Host Int

Peripherals:
Printer \\parents\hp psc 1200 series
Printer Canon Bubble-Jet BJC-250
USB1 Controller SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
USB1 Controller SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
USB1 Controller SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
USB2 Controller SiS 7002 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor American Megatrends Inc.
Version 07.00T
Release Date 04/02/01
Size 256 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ACPI, ESCD, PnP
Expansion Capabilities ISA, PCI, AGP, USB

[ System ]

System Properties:
Manufacturer Matsonic
Product MS9327E Series
Version 1.0
Serial Number 00000000
Wake-Up Type Modem Ring

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer  Matsonic
Product MS9327E Series
Version 1.0
Serial Number 00000000

[ Chassis ]

Chassis Properties:
Manufacturer Matsonic
Version 1.0
Serial Number 00000000
Asset Tag 0123ABC
Chassis Type Desktop Case

[ Memory Controller ]

Memory Controller Properties:
Error Detection Method 32-bit ECC
Error Correction Single-bit
Supported Memory Interleave 1-Way
Current Memory Interleave 1-Way
Supported Memory Speeds 70ns, 60ns
Supported Memory Types SPM, FPM, EDO, Parity, ECC, SIMM
Supported Memory Voltages 3.3V
Maximum Memory Module Size 128 MB
Memory Slots 4

[ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 Processor ]

Processor Properties:
Manufacturer Intel
Version Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 Processor
External Clock 100 MHz
Current Clock 2000 MHz
Type Central Processor
Voltage 3.3 V, 2.9 V
Status Enabled
Upgrade Slot 1
Socket Designation Slot-1

[ Caches / Internal Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Speed 40 ns
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Associativity 4-way Set-Associative
Maximum Size 1024 KB
Installed Size 8 KB
Supported SRAM Type Synchronous
Current SRAM Type Synchronous, Pipeline Burst
Error Correction Single-bit ECC
Socket Designation Internal Cache

[ Caches / Internal Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Speed 40 ns
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Maximum Size 1024 KB
Installed Size 512 KB
Supported SRAM Type Synchronous
Current SRAM Type Synchronous
Error Correction Parity
Socket Designation Internal Cache

[ Memory Modules / ROW-0 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation ROW-0
Type DIMM, SDRAM
 Installed Size 256 MB
Enabled Size 256 MB

[ Memory Modules / ROW-1 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation ROW-1
Installed Size Not Installed
Enabled Size Not Installed

[ Memory Modules / ROW-2 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation ROW-2
Installed Size Not Installed
Enabled Size Not Installed

[ Memory Modules / ROW-3 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation ROW-3
Installed Size Not Installed
Enabled Size Not Installed

[ System Slots / PCI1 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI1
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI2 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI2
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI3 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI3
Type PCI
Usage In Use
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI4 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI4
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI5 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI5
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / ISA1 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation ISA1
Type ISA
Data Bus Width 16-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / ISA2 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation ISA2
Type ISA
Data Bus Width 16-bit
Length Long

[ Port Connectors / Def ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type SSA SCSI
Internal Reference Designator USB
Internal Connector Type  Mini-Centronics
External Reference Designator Def
External Connector Type DB-25 pin male

--------[ Power Management ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power Management Properties:
Current Power Source AC Line
Battery Status No Battery
Full Battery Lifetime Unknown
Remaining Battery Lifetime Unknown


--------[ CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 2000 MHz (20 x 100)
CPU Alias Northwood, A80532
CPU Stepping D1
Instruction Set x86, MMX, SSE, SSE2
Original Clock 2667 MHz
Min / Max CPU Multiplier 20x / 20x
Engineering Sample No
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 8 KB
L2 Cache 512 KB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

CPU Physical Info:
Package Type 478 Pin uPGA
Package Size 3.50 cm x 3.50 cm
Transistors 55 million
Process Technology 6M, 0.13 um, CMOS, Cu, Low-K
Die Size 131 mm2
Core Voltage 1.475 - 1.55 V
I/O Voltage 1.475 - 1.55 V
Typical Power 38.7 - 89.0 W (depending on clock speed)
Maximum Power 49 - 109 W (depending on clock speed)

CPU Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm

CPU Utilization:
CPU #1 79 %


--------[ CPUID ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPUID Properties:
CPUID Manufacturer GenuineIntel
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F29h
IA Brand ID 09h (Intel Pentium 4)
Platform ID 0Fh (Socket 478)
IA CPU Serial Number Unknown
Microcode Update Revision 21
HTT / CMP Units 0 / 0

Instruction Set:
64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T) Not Supported
Alternate Instruction Set Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Professional Not Supported
AMD Enhanced 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD Extended MMX  Not Supported
Cyrix Extended MMX Not Supported
IA-64 Not Supported
IA MMX Supported
IA SSE Supported
IA SSE 2 Supported
IA SSE 3 Not Supported
CLFLUSH Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG8B Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG16B Instruction Not Supported
Conditional Move Instruction Supported
MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction Not Supported
RDTSCP Instruction Not Supported
SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction Not Supported
SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction Supported
VIA FEMMS Instruction Not Supported

Security Features:
Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE) Not Supported
Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB) Not Supported
Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG) Not Supported
Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine Not Supported
Processor Serial Number (PSN) Not Supported

Power Management Features:
Automatic Clock Control Supported
Enhanced Halt State (C1E) Not Supported
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS) Not Supported
Frequency ID Control Not Supported
LongRun Not Supported
LongRun Table Interface Not Supported
PowerSaver 1.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 2.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 3.0 Not Supported
Processor Duty Cycle Control Supported
Software Thermal Control Not Supported
Temperature Sensing Diode Not Supported
Thermal Monitor 1 Supported
Thermal Monitor 2 Not Supported
Thermal Monitoring Not Supported
Thermal Trip Not Supported
Voltage ID Control Not Supported

CPUID Features:
36-bit Page Size Extension Supported
Address Region Registers (ARR) Not Supported
CPL Qualified Debug Store Not Supported
Debug Trace Store Supported
Debugging Extension Supported
Fast Save & Restore Supported
Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT) Not Supported
L1 Context ID Supported
Local APIC On Chip Not Supported
Machine Check Architecture (MCA) Supported
Machine Check Exception (MCE) Supported
Memory Configuration Registers (MCR) Not Supported
Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) Supported
Model Specific Registers (MSR) Supported
Page Attribute Table (PAT) Supported
Page Global Extension Supported
Page Size Extension (PSE) Supported
Pending Break Event Supported
Physical Address Extension (PAE) Supported
Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica) Not Supported
Self-Snoop Supported
Time Stamp Counter (TSC) Supported
Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool) Not Supported
Virtual Mode Extension Supported

--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 62-1211-001131-00101111-040201-SiS65X$MS9327E_MS9327E+(USB) RELEASE 12/11/2002
Motherboard Name Matsonic MS9327E+(USB)

Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel NetBurst
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 100 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock 400 MHz
Bandwidth 3200 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties:
Bus Type SiS MuTIOL
Bus Width 16-bit

Motherboard Physical Info:
CPU Sockets/Slots 1 Socket 478
Expansion Slots 4 PCI, 1 ACR
RAM Slots 2 SDR DIMM, 2 DDR DIMM
Integrated Devices Audio, Video, LAN
Form Factor ATX
Motherboard Size 240 mm x 300 mm
Motherboard Chipset SiS650GL

Motherboard Manufacturer:
Company Name Matsonic, Inc.
Product Information http://www.matsonic.com/new/product_intel.htm
BIOS Download http://www.matsonic.com/new/download_intel.htm


--------[ Memory ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Physical Memory:
Total 223 MB
Used 172 MB
Free 50 MB
Utilization 77 %

Swap Space:
Total 709 MB
Used 584 MB
Free 124 MB
Utilization 82 %

Virtual Memory:
Total 933 MB
Used 757 MB
Free 175 MB
Utilization 81 %

Physical Address Extension (PAE):
Supported by Operating System Yes
Supported by CPU Yes
Active No

Problems & Suggestions:
Suggestion Install more system memory to improve applications performance.


--------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ DIMM1: Xerox (256 MB PC2700 DDR SDRAM) ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Xerox
Serial Number None
Manufacture Date Week 17 / 2003
Module Size 256 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR SDRAM
Memory Speed PC2700 (166 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 2.5
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 166 MHz 2.5-3-3-7 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 133 MHz 2.0-3-3-6 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Not Supported
Auto-Precharge Not Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported


--------[ Chipset ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ North Bridge: SiS 650GL ]

North Bridge Properties:
North Bridge SiS 650GL
Revision 01
In-Order Queue Depth 12

Memory Timings:
CAS Latency (CL) 2.5T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 3T
RAS Precharge (tRP) 3T
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 6T
Row Cycle Time (tRC) 10T
RAS To RAS Delay (tRRD) 2T
Write Recovery Time (tWR) 2T

Memory Slots:
DRAM Slot #1 256 MB (PC2700 DDR SDRAM)

Integrated Graphics Controller:
Graphics Controller Type SiS 315
Graphics Controller Status Enabled
Graphics Frame Buffer Size 32 MB

AGP Controller:
AGP Version 2.00
AGP Status Enabled
AGP Device SiS 315 Integrated
AGP Aperture Size 64 MB
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x, 4x
Current AGP Speed 4x
Fast-Write  Not Supported
Side Band Addressing Supported, Enabled

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation
Product Information http://www.sis.com/products/index.htm#chipsets
Driver Download http://www.sis.com/download


--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type AMI
System BIOS Date 12/11/02
Video BIOS Date 12/13/20

BIOS Manufacturer:
Company Name American Megatrends Inc.
Product Information http://www.ami.com/amibios
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40

Problems & Suggestions:
Suggestion Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today!
Suggestion System BIOS is more than 2 years old. Update it if necessary.


--------[ Windows Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ SiS 650_651_M650_M652_740 ]

Video Adapter Properties:
Device Description SiS 650_651_M650_M652_740
Adapter String Mirage
BIOS String 1.05.00
Chip Type SiS 650
DAC Type Internal
Installed Drivers SiSGRV (6.14.10.3730)
Memory Size 32 MB

Video Adapter Manufacturer:
Company Name Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation
Product Information http://www.sis.com/products/index.htm#gpus
Driver Download http://www.sis.com/download


--------[ PCI / AGP Video ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SiS 315 Integrated Video Adapter
SiS 315 Integrated 3D Accelerator


--------[ Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Samsung SyncMaster 700DF ]

Monitor Properties:
Monitor Name Samsung SyncMaster 700DF
Monitor ID SAM00B3
Model SAMSUNG
 Monitor Type 17" CRT
Manufacture Date Week 46 / 2003
Serial Number HVBWB39950
Max. Visible Display Size 32 cm x 24 cm (15.7")
Picture Aspect Ratio 4:3
Horizontal Frequency 30 - 71 kHz
Vertical Frequency 50 - 160 Hz
Maximum Resolution 1280 x 1024
Gamma 1.82
DPMS Mode Support Active-Off

Supported Video Modes:
640 x 480 140 Hz
800 x 600 110 Hz
1024 x 768 85 Hz
1152 x 864 75 Hz
1280 x 1024 65 Hz

Monitor Manufacturer:
Company Name Samsung
Product Information http://product.samsung.com/cgi-bin/....jsp?prod_path=/Computers+and+Related/Monitor
Driver Download http://product.samsung.com/cgi-bin/nabc/support/b2c_support_search.jsp


--------[ Desktop ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Desktop Properties:
Device Technology Raster Display
Resolution 1024 x 768
Color Depth 32-bit
Color Planes 1
Font Resolution 96 dpi
Pixel Width / Height 36 / 36
Pixel Diagonal 51
Vertical Refresh Rate 60 Hz
Desktop Wallpaper C:\Documents and Settings\Cody\My Documents\My Pictures\Background.bmp

Desktop Effects:
Combo-Box Animation Enabled
Drop Shadow Effect Enabled
Flat Menu Effect Enabled
Font Smoothing Enabled
Full Window Dragging Enabled
Gradient Window Title Bars Enabled
Hide Menu Access Keys Enabled
Hot Tracking Effect Enabled
Icon Title Wrapping Enabled
List-Box Smooth Scrolling Enabled
Menu Animation Enabled
Menu Fade Effect Enabled
Minimize/Restore Animation Enabled
Mouse Cursor Shadow Enabled
Selection Fade Effect Enabled
ShowSounds Accessibility Feature Disabled
ToolTip Animation Enabled
ToolTip Fade Effect Enabled
Windows Plus! Extension Disabled

Problems & Suggestions:
Problem At least 85 Hz vertical refresh rate is recommended for classic (CRT) displays.


--------[ Multi-Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

\\.\DISPLAY1 Yes (0,0) (1024,768)


--------[ Windows Audio ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

midi-in.0 0001 0067 MPU-401
midi-out.0 0001 0066 Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth
midi-out.1 0001 0066 MPU-401
mixer.0 0001 0068 C-Media Wave Device
wave-in.0 0001 0065 C-Media Wave Device
wave-in.1 0001 0050 Modem #1 Line Record
wave-out.0 0001 0064 C-Media Wave Device
wave-out.1 0001 0051 Modem #1 Line Playback


--------[ PCI / PnP Audio ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SiS 7012 Audio Device PCI


--------[ Windows Storage ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Floppy disk drive ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Floppy disk drive
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File flpydisk.inf

[ WDC WD800BB-00DKA0 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WDC WD800BB-00DKA0
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Western Digital Corporation
Product Information http://www.westerndigital.com/en/products

[ SONY CD-RW CRX225E ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SONY CD-RW CRX225E
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf

Optical Drive Properties:
Manufacturer Sony
Device Type CD-RW

Writing Speeds:
CD-R 52x
CD-RW 24x

Reading Speeds:
CD-ROM 52x

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Sony Electronics Inc.
Product Information http://www.sonyburners.com/products/index.php
Firmware Download http://sony.storagesupport.com/dvdrw/firmware.htm

[ Primary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.1106
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
IRQ 14
Port 01F0-01F7
Port 03F6-03F6

[ Secondary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.1106
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
IRQ 15
Port 0170-0177
Port 0376-0376

[ SiS PCI IDE Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS PCI IDE Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.1106
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
Port FF00-FF0F

[ Standard floppy disk controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard floppy disk controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File fdc.inf

Device Resources:
DMA 02
IRQ 06
Port 03F2-03F3
Port 03F4-03F5
Port 03F7-03F7


--------[ Logical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A: Removable Disk 
C: Local Disk FAT32 75275 MB 21443 MB 53832 MB 72 % EB99-EB9F
D: Optical Drive 


--------[ Physical Drives ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Drive #1 - WDC WD800BB-00DKA0 (74 GB) ]

#1 (Active) FAT32 C: 0 MB 75312 MB
#2 Hidden FAT32 75312 MB 1004 MB


--------[ Optical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ SONY CD-RW CRX225E ]

Optical Drive Properties:
Device Description SONY CD-RW CRX225E
 Manufacturer Sony
Device Type CD-RW

Writing Speeds:
CD-R 52x
CD-RW 24x

Reading Speeds:
CD-ROM 52x

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Sony Electronics Inc.
Product Information http://www.sonyburners.com/products/index.php
Firmware Download http://sony.storagesupport.com/dvdrw/firmware.htm


--------[ ASPI ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

00 00 00 Disk Drive WDC WD80 0BB-00DKA0 
00 07 00 Host Adapter atapi 
01 00 00 Optical Drive SONY CD- RW CRX225E 
01 07 00 Host Adapter atapi 


--------[ ATA ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ WDC WD800BB-00DKA0 (WD-WMAHL3083775) ]

ATA Device Properties:
Model ID WDC WD800BB-00DKA0
Serial Number WD-WMAHL3083775
Revision 77.07W77
Parameters 155061 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 600 bytes per sector
LBA Sectors 156301488
Buffer 2 MB (Dual Ported, Read Ahead)
Multiple Sectors 16
ECC Bytes 74
Max. PIO Transfer Mode PIO 4
Max. UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
Active UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
Unformatted Capacity 89436 MB

ATA Device Features:
SMART Supported
Security Mode Supported
Power Management Supported
Advanced Power Management Not Supported
Write Cache Supported
Host Protected Area Supported
Power-Up In Standby Not Supported
Automatic Acoustic Management Supported
48-bit LBA Supported
Device Configuration Overlay Supported

ATA Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Western Digital Corporation
Product Information http://www.westerndigital.com/en/products


--------[ SMART ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ WDC WD800BB-00DKA0 (WD-WMAHL3083775) ]

01 Raw Read Error Rate 51 200 200 0 OK: Value is normal
03 Spin Up Time 21 92 91 1933 OK: Value is normal
04 Start/Stop Count 40 100 100 343 OK: Value is normal
05 Reallocated Sector Count 140 200 200 0 OK: Value is normal
07 Seek Error Rate 51 100 253 0 OK: Value is normal
09 Power-On Time Count 0 79 79 15859 OK: Always passing
0A Spin Retry Count 51 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
0B Calibration Retry Count 51 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
0C Power Cycle Count 0 100 100 337 OK: Always passing
C2 Temperature 0 100 253 43 OK: Always passing
C4 Reallocation Event Count 0 200 200 0 OK: Always passing
C5 Current Pending Sector Count 0 200 200 0 OK: Always passing
C6 Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count 0 200 200 0 OK: Always passing
C7 Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate 0 200 253 1 OK: Always passing
C8 Write Error Rate 51 200 85 0 OK: Value is normal


--------[ Windows Network ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter ]

Network Adapter Properties:
Network Adapter SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Interface Type Ethernet
Hardware Address 00-0A-E6-B4-35-80
Connection Name Local Area Connection
Connection Speed 100 Mbps
MTU 1500 bytes
DHCP Lease Obtained 3/23/2007 11:46:45 AM
DHCP Lease Expires 3/24/2007 11:46:45 AM
Bytes Received 11802182 (11.3 MB)
Bytes Sent 3391080 (3.2 MB)

Network Adapter Addresses:
IP / Subnet Mask 192.168.1.100 / 255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.1.1
DHCP 192.168.1.1
DNS 204.127.203.135
DNS 216.148.225.135

Network Adapter Manufacturer:
Company Name Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation
Product Information http://www.sis.com/products/index.htm#connectivity
Driver Download http://www.sis.com/download


--------[ PCI / PnP Network ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SiS 900 Fast Ethernet Adapter PCI


--------[ DirectX Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Primary Display Driver ]

DirectDraw Device Properties:
DirectDraw Driver Name display
DirectDraw Driver Description Primary Display Driver
Hardware Driver SiSGRV.dll
Hardware Description SiS 650_651_M650_M652_740

Direct3D Device Properties:
Available Local Video Memory 28096 KB
Available Non-Local Video Memory (AGP) 53248 KB
Rendering Bit Depths 16, 32
Z-Buffer Bit Depths 16, 24, 32
Min Texture Size 1 x 1
Max Texture Size 2048 x 2048
Vertex Shader Version Not Supported
Pixel Shader Version Not Supported

Direct3D Device Features:
Additive Texture Blending Supported
AGP Texturing Supported
Anisotropic Filtering Not Supported
Bilinear Filtering Supported
Cubic Environment Mapping Not Supported
Cubic Filtering Not Supported
Decal-Alpha Texture Blending Supported
Decal Texture Blending Supported
Directional Lights Not Supported
DirectX Texture Compression Not Supported
DirectX Volumetric Texture Compression Not Supported
Dithering Supported
Dot3 Texture Blending Supported
Dynamic Textures Not Supported
Edge Antialiasing Not Supported
Environmental Bump Mapping Not Supported
Environmental Bump Mapping + Luminance Not Supported
Factor Alpha Blending Supported
Geometric Hidden-Surface Removal Not Supported
Guard Band Not Supported
Hardware Scene Rasterization Supported
Hardware Transform & Lighting Not Supported
Legacy Depth Bias Not Supported
Mipmap LOD Bias Adjustments Supported
Mipmapped Cube Textures Not Supported
Mipmapped Volume Textures Not Supported
Modulate-Alpha Texture Blending Supported
Modulate Texture Blending Supported
Non-Square Textures Supported
N-Patches Not Supported
Perspective Texture Correction Supported
Point Lights Not Supported
Point Sampling Supported
Projective Textures Supported
Quintic Bezier Curves & B-Splines Not Supported
Range-Based Fog Not Supported
Rectangular & Triangular Patches Not Supported
Rendering In Windowed Mode Supported
Scissor Test Not Supported
Slope-Scale Based Depth Bias Not Supported
Specular Flat Shading Supported
Specular Gouraud Shading Supported
Specular Phong Shading Not Supported
Spherical Mapping Not Supported
Spot Lights Not Supported
Stencil Buffers Supported
Sub-Pixel Accuracy Supported
Table Fog Supported
Texture Alpha Blending Supported
Texture Clamping Supported
Texture Mirroring Supported
Texture Transparency Supported
Texture Wrapping Supported
Triangle Culling Not Supported
Trilinear Filtering Supported
Two-Sided Stencil Test Not Supported
Vertex Alpha Blending Supported
Vertex Fog Supported
Vertex Tweening Not Supported
Volume Textures Not Supported
W-Based Fog Supported
W-Buffering Supported
Z-Based Fog Not Supported
Z-Bias Not Supported
Z-Test Not Supported

Supported FourCC Codes:
AI44 Supported
AYUV Supported
NV12 Supported
NV21 Supported
PICP Supported
RAW8 Supported
SOVB Supported
UYVY Supported
YUY2 Supported
YV12 Supported
YVYU Supported

Problems & Suggestions:
Problem Hardware Transform & Lighting is not supported. Modern 3D games may require it.


--------[ DirectX Sound ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Primary Sound Driver ]

DirectSound Device Properties:
Device Description Primary Sound Driver
Driver Module 
Primary Buffers 1
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 100 / 100000 Hz
Primary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
Total / Free Sound Buffers 17 / 12
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 17 / 12
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 17 / 12
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 17 / 12
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 17 / 12
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 17 / 12

DirectSound Device Features:
Certified Driver Yes
Emulated Device No
Precise Sample Rate Supported
DirectSound3D Supported
Creative EAX 1.0 Supported
Creative EAX 2.0 Supported
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported

[ C-Media Wave Device ]

DirectSound Device Properties:
Device Description C-Media Wave Device
Driver Module cmuda.sys
Primary Buffers 1
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 100 / 100000 Hz
Primary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats 8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
Total / Free Sound Buffers 17 / 12
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 17 / 12
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 17 / 12
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 17 / 12
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 17 / 12
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 17 / 12

DirectSound Device Features:
Certified Driver Yes
Emulated Device No
Precise Sample Rate Supported
DirectSound3D Supported
Creative EAX 1.0 Supported
Creative EAX 2.0 Supported
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported

[ Modem #1 Line Playback (emulated) ]

DirectSound Device Properties:
Device Description Modem #1 Line Playback (emulated)
Driver Module WaveOut 1
Primary Buffers 0
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 0 / 0 Hz
Primary Buffers Sound Formats None
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats None
Total / Free Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0

DirectSound Device Features:
Certified Driver No
Emulated Device No
Precise Sample Rate Not Supported
DirectSound3D Not Supported
Creative EAX 1.0 Not Supported
Creative EAX 2.0 Not Supported
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported


--------[ DirectX Music ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ MPU-401 ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description MPU-401
Synthesizer Type Hardware
Device Class Input Port
Device Type WDM Multimedia
MIDI Channels 16

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Not Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections  Not Supported
External MIDI Port Yes
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Not Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Not Supported

[ MPU-401 ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description MPU-401
Synthesizer Type Hardware
Device Class Output Port
Device Type WDM Multimedia
MIDI Channels 16

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Not Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported
External MIDI Port Yes
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Not Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Not Supported

[ C-Media Wave Device ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description C-Media Wave Device
Synthesizer Type Software
Device Class Output Port
Device Type WDM Multimedia
Audio Channels 2
MIDI Channels 16000
Voices 1000
Available Memory System Memory

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Not Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Not Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Supported

[ Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated] ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated]
Synthesizer Type Hardware
Device Class Output Port
Device Type Windows Multimedia
MIDI Channels 16

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Not Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections  Not Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Not Supported

[ Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated] ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated]
Synthesizer Type Hardware
Device Class Output Port
Device Type Windows Multimedia
MIDI Channels 16

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Not Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Not Supported

[ MPU-401 [Emulated] ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description MPU-401 [Emulated]
Synthesizer Type Hardware
Device Class Output Port
Device Type Windows Multimedia
MIDI Channels 16

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Not Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported
External MIDI Port Yes
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Not Supported

[ MPU-401 [Emulated] ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description MPU-401 [Emulated]
Synthesizer Type Hardware
Device Class Input Port
Device Type Windows Multimedia
MIDI Channels 16

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Not Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Not Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Not Supported
External MIDI Port Yes
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
 Port Sharing Not Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Not Supported

[ Microsoft Synthesizer ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft Synthesizer
Synthesizer Type Software
Device Class Output Port
Device Type User-Mode Synthesizer
Audio Channels 2
MIDI Channels 16000
Voices 1000
Available Memory System Memory

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Not Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Supported


--------[ DirectX Input ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Mouse ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Mouse
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown
Axes 3
Buttons/Keys 5

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported

[ Keyboard ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Keyboard
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown
Buttons/Keys 128

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback  Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported


----------



## Frozencrow (Dec 16, 2006)

--------[ Windows Devices ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Devices ]

Computer:
Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) PC5.1.2600.0

Disk drives:
WDC WD800BB-00DKA0 5.1.2535.0

Display adapters:
SiS 650_651_M650_M652_740 6.14.10.3730

DVD/CD-ROM drives:
SONY CD-RW CRX225E 5.1.2535.0

Floppy disk controllers:
Standard floppy disk controller 5.1.2600.0

Floppy disk drives:
Floppy disk drive 5.1.2600.0

IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers:
Primary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.1106
Secondary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.1106
SiS PCI IDE Controller 5.1.2600.1106

Keyboards:
PC/AT Enhanced PS/2 Keyboard (101/102-Key) 5.1.2600.1106

Mice and other pointing devices:
Microsoft PS/2 Mouse 5.1.2600.0

Modems:
U.S. Robotics 56K Voice Host Int 7.12.9.0

Monitors:
Plug and Play Monitor 5.1.2001.0

Network adapters:
Direct Parallel 5.1.2535.0
SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter 2.0.1039.1190
SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (IP) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (L2TP) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (PPPOE) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (PPTP) 5.1.2535.0

Non-Plug and Play Drivers:
AFD Networking Support Environment 
AVG Anti-Rootkit 
AVG Anti-Spyware Clean Driver 
AVG Anti-Spyware Driver 
AVG Clean Driver 
Beep 
dmboot 
dmload 
EagleNT 
Fallback 
Fips 
Fsks 
Generic Packet Classifier 
HTTP 
IP Network Address Translator 
IPSEC driver 
K56 
ksecdd 
LogMeIn Kernel Information Provider 
mdmxsdk 
mnmdd 
mountmgr 
NDIS System Driver 
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol 
NDProxy 
NetBios over Tcpip 
npkcrypt 
Null 
PartMgr 
ParVdm 
RDPCDD 
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver 
Remote Access IP ARP Driver 
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver 
SASENUM 
SASKUTIL 
Secdrv 
SoftFax 
SpeakerPhone 
TCP/IP Protocol Driver 
Tones 
V124 
VET Boot Scan Engine 
VET File Monitor 
VET File Scan Engine 
VET File System Filter 
VET File System Recognizer 
VgaSave 
VolSnap 
vsdatant 
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Platform Driver

Portable Devices:
Nokia 3220 6.82.26.2

Ports (COM & LPT):
Communications Port (COM1) 5.1.2600.0
Communications Port (COM2) 5.1.2600.0
ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 5.1.2600.0

Processors:
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz 5.1.2600.0

Sound, video and game controllers:
Audio Codecs 5.1.2535.0
C-Media AC97 Audio Device 5.12.1.18
Legacy Audio Drivers 5.1.2535.0
Legacy Video Capture Devices 5.1.2535.0
Media Control Devices 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver 5.1.2535.0
MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device 5.1.2535.0
Standard Game Port 5.0.0.0
Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device 5.1.2535.0
Video Codecs 5.1.2535.0

Storage volumes:
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0

System devices:
ACPI Fixed Feature Button 5.1.2600.0
ACPI Power Button 5.1.2600.0
ACPI Sleep Button 5.1.2600.0
Direct memory access controller 5.1.2600.0
ISAPNP Read Data Port 5.1.2600.0
Microcode Update Device 5.1.2600.0
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver 5.1.2600.2180
Numeric data processor 5.1.2600.0
PCI bus 5.1.2600.0
PCI standard host CPU bridge 5.1.2600.0
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator 5.1.2600.0
Printer Port Logical Interface 5.1.2600.0
SiS Accelerated Graphics Port 6.1.2091.0
SIS PCI to ISA bridge 5.1.2600.0
System CMOS/real time clock 5.1.2600.0
System speaker 5.1.2600.0
System timer 5.1.2600.0
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver 5.1.2600.0
Terminal Server Mouse Driver 5.1.2600.0
Volume Manager 5.1.2600.0

Universal Serial Bus controllers:
SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller 5.1.2600.2180
SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller 5.1.2600.2180
SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller 5.1.2600.2180
SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller 5.1.2600.0
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180

[ Computer / Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) PC ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) PC
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File hal.inf
Hardware ID acpipic_up

[ Disk drives / WDC WD800BB-00DKA0 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WDC WD800BB-00DKA0
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID IDE\DiskWDC_WD800BB-00DKA0______________________77.07W77
 Location Information 0

[ Display adapters / SiS 650_651_M650_M652_740 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS 650_651_M650_M652_740
Driver Date 3/9/2006
Driver Version 6.14.10.3730
Driver Provider SiS
INF File oem8.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_6325&SUBSYS_63251039&REV_00
Location Information PCI bus 1, device 0, function 0
PCI Device SiS 315 Integrated Video Adapter

Device Resources:
IRQ 05
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory D0000000-D7FFFFFF
Memory DFEE0000-DFEFFFFF
Port 03B0-03BB
Port 03C0-03DF
Port AC00-AC7F

[ DVD/CD-ROM drives / SONY CD-RW CRX225E ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SONY CD-RW CRX225E
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf
Hardware ID IDE\CdRomSONY_CD-RW__CRX225E_____________________QYB1____
Location Information 0

[ Floppy disk controllers / Standard floppy disk controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard floppy disk controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File fdc.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0700
PnP Device Floppy Disk Controller

Device Resources:
DMA 02
IRQ 06
Port 03F2-03F3
Port 03F4-03F5
Port 03F7-03F7

[ Floppy disk drives / Floppy disk drive ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Floppy disk drive
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File flpydisk.inf
Hardware ID FDC\GENERIC_FLOPPY_DRIVE

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.1106
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID SiS-5513
Location Information Primary Channel

Device Resources:
IRQ 14
Port 01F0-01F7
Port 03F6-03F6

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.1106
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID SiS-5513
Location Information Secondary Channel

Device Resources:
IRQ 15
Port 0170-0177
Port 0376-0376

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / SiS PCI IDE Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS PCI IDE Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.1106
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_5513&SUBSYS_55131039&REV_00
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 2, function 5
PCI Device SiS 85C513 IDE Controller

Device Resources:
Port FF00-FF0F

[ Keyboards / PC/AT Enhanced PS/2 Keyboard (101/102-Key) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PC/AT Enhanced PS/2 Keyboard (101/102-Key)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.1106
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File keyboard.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP030B
PnP Device PC/AT Enhanced Keyboard (101/102-Key)

Device Resources:
IRQ 01
Port 0060-0060
Port 0064-0064

[ Mice and other pointing devices / Microsoft PS/2 Mouse ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msmouse.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0F03
PnP Device Microsoft PS/2 Port Mouse

Device Resources:
IRQ 12

[ Modems / U.S. Robotics 56K Voice Host Int ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description U.S. Robotics 56K Voice Host Int
Driver Date 7/18/2003
Driver Version 7.12.9.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mdmcxsf2.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2F12&SUBSYS_201616EC&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 10, function 0
PCI Device US Robotics 56k Voice Host Internal Modem

Device Resources:
IRQ 11
Memory DFFE0000-DFFEFFFF
Port D000-D007

[ Monitors / Plug and Play Monitor ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Plug and Play Monitor
Driver Date 6/6/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2001.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File monitor.inf
Hardware ID Monitor\SAM00B3
Monitor Samsung SyncMaster 700DF

[ Network adapters / Direct Parallel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Direct Parallel
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_ptiminiport

[ Network adapters / SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Driver Date 2/22/2006
Driver Version 2.0.1039.1190
Driver Provider SiS
INF File oem7.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0900&SUBSYS_09001039&REV_90
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 4, function 0
PCI Device SiS 900 Fast Ethernet Adapter

Device Resources:
IRQ 11
Memory DFFDB000-DFFDBFFF
Port D400-D4FF

[ Network adapters / SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_ndiswanip

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (L2TP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description  WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_l2tpminiport

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPPOE) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pppoeminiport

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPTP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pptpminiport

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / npkcrypt ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description npkcrypt

[ Portable Devices / Nokia 3220 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Nokia 3220
Driver Date 11/3/2006
Driver Version 6.82.26.2
Driver Provider Nokia
INF File oem21.inf
Hardware ID WPD_NOKIA_73fd2114_0d73_49c3_9c65_1a2b2c7f6eba
Location Information 357611003284018

[ Ports (COM & LPT) / Communications Port (COM1) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Communications Port (COM1)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msports.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0501
PnP Device 16550A-compatible UART Serial Port

Device Resources:
IRQ 04
Port 03F8-03FF

[ Ports (COM & LPT) / Communications Port (COM2) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Communications Port (COM2)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msports.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0501
PnP Device 16550A-compatible UART Serial Port

Device Resources:
IRQ 03
Port 02F8-02FF

[ Ports (COM & LPT) / ECP Printer Port (LPT1) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description  ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msports.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0401
PnP Device ECP Parallel Port

Device Resources:
DMA 03
Port 0378-037F
Port 0778-077B

[ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz
Driver Date 4/1/2004
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cpu.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_x86_Family_15_Model_2

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Codecs ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Audio Codecs
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMACM

[ Sound, video and game controllers / C-Media AC97 Audio Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description C-Media AC97 Audio Device
Driver Date 5/29/2002
Driver Version 5.12.1.18
Driver Provider C-Media Inc.
INF File oem6.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012&SUBSYS_030013F6&REV_A0
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 2, function 7
PCI Device SiS 7012 Audio Device

Device Resources:
IRQ 11
Port D800-D87F
Port DC00-DCFF

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Audio Drivers ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Legacy Audio Drivers
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMDRV

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Video Capture Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Legacy Video Capture Devices
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMVCD

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Media Control Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Media Control Devices
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMMCI

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wdmaudio.inf
Hardware ID SW\{a7c7a5b0-5af3-11d1-9ced-00a024bf0407}

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wdmaudio.inf
Hardware ID SW\{b7eafdc0-a680-11d0-96d8-00aa0051e51d}

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wdmaudio.inf
Hardware ID SW\{cd171de3-69e5-11d2-b56d-0000f8754380}

[ Sound, video and game controllers / MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wdmaudio.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNPB006
PnP Device MPU-401-compatible

Device Resources:
IRQ 10
Port 0300-0301

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Standard Game Port ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard Game Port
Driver Date 9/23/1998
Driver Version 5.0.0.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File gameport.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNPB02F
PnP Device Game Port Joystick

Device Resources:
Port 0201-0208

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description  Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device
Driver Date 1/26/1999
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File modemcsa.inf
Hardware ID MODEMWAVE\RockwellVoiceModemWave

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Video Codecs ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Video Codecs
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMVID

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ System devices / ACPI Fixed Feature Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Fixed Feature Button
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\FixedButton

[ System devices / ACPI Power Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Power Button
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0C
PnP Device Power Button

[ System devices / ACPI Sleep Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Sleep Button
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0E
PnP Device Sleep Button

[ System devices / Direct memory access controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Direct memory access controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version  5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0200
PnP Device DMA Controller

Device Resources:
DMA 04
Port 0000-000F
Port 0081-0083
Port 0087-0087
Port 0089-008B
Port 008F-008F
Port 00C0-00DF

[ System devices / ISAPNP Read Data Port ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ISAPNP Read Data Port
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ISAPNP\ReadDataPort

Device Resources:
Port 0274-0277
Port 0279-0279
Port 0A79-0A79

[ System devices / Microcode Update Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microcode Update Device
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\update

[ System devices / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File acpi.inf
Hardware ID ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08
PnP Device ACPI Driver/BIOS

Device Resources:
IRQ 09

[ System devices / Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\mssmbios

[ System devices / Numeric data processor ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Numeric data processor
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C04
PnP Device Numeric Data Processor

Device Resources:
IRQ 13
Port 00F0-00FF

[ System devices / PCI bus ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI bus
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0A03
PnP Device PCI Bus

Device Resources:
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory 000CB000-000DFFFF
Memory 0F000000-FFDFFFFF
Memory FEE01000-FFDFFFFF
Port 0000-0CF7
Port 0D00-FFFF

[ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI standard host CPU bridge
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0650&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 0, function 0
PCI Device SiS 650GL Chipset - Host-PCI Bridge

[ System devices / Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\swenum

[ System devices / Printer Port Logical Interface ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Printer Port Logical Interface
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort958A
Location Information LPT1

[ System devices / SiS Accelerated Graphics Port ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS Accelerated Graphics Port
Driver Date 12/26/2001
Driver Version 6.1.2091.0
Driver Provider SiS
INF File oem5.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0001&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 1, function 0
PCI Device  SiS 86C201 AGP Controller

Device Resources:
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory CFA00000-DFBFFFFF
Memory DFD00000-DFEFFFFF
Memory E0000000-E3FFFFFF
Port 03B0-03BB
Port 03C0-03DF
Port A000-AFFF

[ System devices / SIS PCI to ISA bridge ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SIS PCI to ISA bridge
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0008&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_04
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 2, function 0
PCI Device SiS 85C503/5513/5595/961/962/963 PCI-ISA Bridge

[ System devices / System CMOS/real time clock ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System CMOS/real time clock
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0B00
PnP Device Real-Time Clock

Device Resources:
IRQ 08
Port 0070-0071

[ System devices / System speaker ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System speaker
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0800
PnP Device PC Speaker

Device Resources:
Port 0061-0061

[ System devices / System timer ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System timer
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0100
PnP Device System Timer

Device Resources:
IRQ 00
Port 0040-0043

[ System devices / Terminal Server Keyboard Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_KBD

[ System devices / Terminal Server Mouse Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Mouse Driver
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_MOU

[ System devices / Volume Manager ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Volume Manager
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\FTDISK

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7001&SUBSYS_70011039&REV_0F
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 3, function 0
PCI Device SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 11
Memory DFFF9000-DFFF9FFF

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7001&SUBSYS_70011039&REV_0F
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 3, function 1
PCI Device SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 11
Memory DFFFA000-DFFFAFFF

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7001&SUBSYS_70011039&REV_0F
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 3, function 2
PCI Device SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 05
Memory DFFFB000-DFFFBFFF

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
Driver Date 6/1/2002
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7002&SUBSYS_70021039&REV_00
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 3, function 3
PCI Device SiS 7002 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 11
Memory DFFDF000-DFFDFFFF

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID1039&PID7002&REV0000

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID1039&PID7001&REV000F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID1039&PID7001&REV000F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 7/1/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID1039&PID7001&REV000F


--------[ Physical Devices ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PCI Devices:
Bus 1, Device 0, Function 0 SiS 315 Integrated Video Adapter
Bus 0, Device 0, Function 0 SiS 650GL Chipset - Host-PCI Bridge
Bus 0, Device 3, Function 0 SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
Bus 0, Device 3, Function 1 SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
Bus 0, Device 3, Function 2 SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
Bus 0, Device 3, Function 3 SiS 7002 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
Bus 0, Device 2, Function 7 SiS 7012 Audio Device
Bus 0, Device 2, Function 0 SiS 85C503/5513/5595/961/962/963 PCI-ISA Bridge
Bus 0, Device 2, Function 5 SiS 85C513 IDE Controller
Bus 0, Device 1, Function 0 SiS 86C201 AGP Controller
Bus 0, Device 4, Function 0 SiS 900 Fast Ethernet Adapter
Bus 0, Device 2, Function 1 SiS SMBus Controller
Bus 0, Device 10, Function 0 US Robotics 56k Voice Host Internal Modem

PnP Devices:
PNP0501 16550A-compatible UART Serial Port
PNP0501 16550A-compatible UART Serial Port
PNP0C08 ACPI Driver/BIOS
FIXEDBUTTON ACPI Fixed Feature Button
PNP0200 DMA Controller
PNP0401 ECP Parallel Port
PNP0700 Floppy Disk Controller
PNPB02F Game Port Joystick
GENUINEINTEL_-_X86_FAMILY_15_MODEL_2 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz
PNP0F03 Microsoft PS/2 Port Mouse
PNPB006 MPU-401-compatible
PNP0C04 Numeric Data Processor
PNP0800 PC Speaker
PNP030B PC/AT Enhanced Keyboard (101/102-Key)
PNP0A03 PCI Bus
PNP0C0C Power Button
PNP0B00 Real-Time Clock
PNP0C0E Sleep Button
PNP0100 System Timer

LPT PnP Devices:
MICROSOFTRAWPORT Printer Port Logical Interface

Ports:
COM1 Communications Port (COM1)
COM2 Communications Port (COM2)
LPT1 ECP Printer Port (LPT1)


--------[ PCI Devices ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ SiS 315 Integrated Video Adapter ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 315 Integrated Video Adapter
Bus Type AGP 4x
Bus / Device / Function 1 / 0 / 0
Device ID 1039-6325
Subsystem ID 1039-6325
Device Class 0300 (VGA Display Controller)
Revision 00
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Disabled

AGP Properties:
AGP Version 2.00
AGP Status Enabled
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x, 4x
Current AGP Speed 4x
Fast-Write Not Supported
Side Band Addressing Supported, Enabled

[ SiS 650GL Chipset - Host-PCI Bridge ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 650GL Chipset - Host-PCI Bridge
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 0 / 0
Device ID 1039-0650
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

AGP Properties:
AGP Version 2.00
AGP Status Enabled
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x, 4x
Current AGP Speed 4x
Fast-Write Not Supported
Side Band Addressing Supported, Enabled

[ SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 3 / 0
Device ID 1039-7001
Subsystem ID 1039-7001
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 0F
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 3 / 1
Device ID 1039-7001
Subsystem ID 1039-7001
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 0F
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 3 / 2
Device ID 1039-7001
Subsystem ID 1039-7001
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 0F
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 7002 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 7002 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 3 / 3
Device ID 1039-7002
Subsystem ID 1039-7002
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 00
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 7012 Audio Device ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 7012 Audio Device
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 2 / 7
Device ID 1039-7012
Subsystem ID 13F6-0300
Device Class 0401 (Audio Device)
Revision A0
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 85C503/5513/5595/961/962/963 PCI-ISA Bridge ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 85C503/5513/5595/961/962/963 PCI-ISA Bridge
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 2 / 0
Device ID 1039-0008
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0601 (PCI/ISA Bridge)
Revision 04
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 85C513 IDE Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 85C513 IDE Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 2 / 5
Device ID 1039-5513
Subsystem ID 1039-5513
Device Class 0101 (IDE Controller)
Revision 00
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 86C201 AGP Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 86C201 AGP Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 1 / 0
Device ID 1039-0001
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision 00
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 900 Fast Ethernet Adapter ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 900 Fast Ethernet Adapter
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 4 / 0
Device ID 1039-0900
Subsystem ID 1039-0900
Device Class 0200 (Ethernet Controller)
Revision 90
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS SMBus Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS SMBus Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 2 / 1
Device ID 1039-0016
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0C05 (Serial Bus Controller)
Revision 00
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Disabled

[ US Robotics 56k Voice Host Internal Modem ]

Device Properties:
Device Description US Robotics 56k Voice Host Internal Modem
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 10 / 0
Device ID  14F1-2F12
Subsystem ID 16EC-2016
Device Class 0780 (Communications Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled


--------[ Device Resources ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DMA 02 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller
DMA 03 Exclusive ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
DMA 04 Exclusive Direct memory access controller
IRQ 00 Exclusive System timer
IRQ 01 Exclusive PC/AT Enhanced PS/2 Keyboard (101/102-Key)
IRQ 03 Exclusive Communications Port (COM2)
IRQ 04 Exclusive Communications Port (COM1)
IRQ 05 Shared SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
IRQ 05 Shared SiS 650_651_M650_M652_740
IRQ 06 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller
IRQ 08 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock
IRQ 09 Shared Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
IRQ 10 Exclusive MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device
IRQ 11 Shared U.S. Robotics 56K Voice Host Int
IRQ 11 Shared SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
IRQ 11 Shared C-Media AC97 Audio Device
IRQ 11 Shared SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
IRQ 11 Shared SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
IRQ 11 Shared SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
IRQ 12 Exclusive Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
IRQ 13 Exclusive Numeric data processor
IRQ 14 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
IRQ 15 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared SiS 650_651_M650_M652_740
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Undetermined SiS Accelerated Graphics Port
Memory 000CB000-000DFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory 0F000000-FFDFFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory CFA00000-DFBFFFFF Exclusive SiS Accelerated Graphics Port
Memory D0000000-D7FFFFFF Exclusive SiS 650_651_M650_M652_740
Memory DFD00000-DFEFFFFF Exclusive SiS Accelerated Graphics Port
Memory DFEE0000-DFEFFFFF Exclusive SiS 650_651_M650_M652_740
Memory DFFDB000-DFFDBFFF Exclusive SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Memory DFFDF000-DFFDFFFF Exclusive SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
Memory DFFE0000-DFFEFFFF Exclusive U.S. Robotics 56K Voice Host Int
Memory DFFF9000-DFFF9FFF Exclusive SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Memory DFFFA000-DFFFAFFF Exclusive SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Memory DFFFB000-DFFFBFFF Exclusive SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Memory E0000000-E3FFFFFF Exclusive SiS Accelerated Graphics Port
Memory FEE01000-FFDFFFFF Shared PCI bus
Port 0000-000F Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0000-0CF7 Shared PCI bus
Port 0040-0043 Exclusive System timer
Port 0060-0060 Exclusive PC/AT Enhanced PS/2 Keyboard (101/102-Key)
Port 0061-0061 Exclusive System speaker
Port 0064-0064 Exclusive PC/AT Enhanced PS/2 Keyboard (101/102-Key)
Port 0070-0071 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock
Port 0081-0083 Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0087-0087 Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0089-008B Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 008F-008F Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 00C0-00DF Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 00F0-00FF Exclusive Numeric data processor
Port 0170-0177 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel
Port 01F0-01F7 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
Port 0201-0208 Exclusive Standard Game Port
Port 0274-0277 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0279-0279 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 02F8-02FF Exclusive Communications Port (COM2)
Port 0300-0301 Exclusive MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device
Port 0376-0376 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel
Port 0378-037F Exclusive ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
Port 03B0-03BB Shared SiS 650_651_M650_M652_740
Port 03B0-03BB Undetermined SiS Accelerated Graphics Port
Port 03C0-03DF Shared SiS 650_651_M650_M652_740
Port 03C0-03DF Undetermined SiS Accelerated Graphics Port
Port 03F2-03F3 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller
Port 03F4-03F5 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller
Port 03F6-03F6 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
Port 03F7-03F7 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller
Port 03F8-03FF Exclusive Communications Port (COM1)
Port 0778-077B Exclusive ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
Port 0A79-0A79 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0D00-FFFF Shared PCI bus
Port A000-AFFF Exclusive SiS Accelerated Graphics Port
Port AC00-AC7F Exclusive SiS 650_651_M650_M652_740
Port D000-D007 Exclusive U.S. Robotics 56K Voice Host Int
Port D400-D4FF Exclusive SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Port D800-D87F Exclusive C-Media AC97 Audio Device
Port DC00-DCFF Exclusive C-Media AC97 Audio Device
Port FF00-FF0F Exclusive SiS PCI IDE Controller


--------[ Input ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ PC/AT Enhanced PS/2 Keyboard (101/102-Key) ]

Keyboard Properties:
Keyboard Name PC/AT Enhanced PS/2 Keyboard (101/102-Key)
Keyboard Type IBM enhanced (101- or 102-key) keyboard
Keyboard Layout US
ANSI Code Page 1252 - Western European (Windows)
OEM Code Page 437
Repeat Delay 1
Repeat Rate 31

[ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse ]

Mouse Properties:
Mouse Name Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
Mouse Buttons 5
Mouse Hand Right
Pointer Speed 1
Double-Click Time 500 msec
X/Y Threshold 6 / 10
Wheel Scroll Lines 3

Mouse Features:
Active Window Tracking Disabled
ClickLock Disabled
Hide Pointer While Typing Enabled
Mouse Wheel Present
Move Pointer To Default Button Disabled
Pointer Trails Disabled
Sonar Disabled

Mouse Manufacturer:
Company Name Microsoft Corporation
Product Information http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouse/default.asp
Driver Download http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouse/download.asp


--------[ Printers ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ \\parents\hp psc 1200 series (Default) ]

Printer Properties:
Printer Name \\parents\hp psc 1200 series
Default Printer Yes
Share Point Printer2
Printer Port USB001
Printer Driver  hp psc 1200 series (v64.33)
Device Name \\parents\hp psc 1200 series
Print Processor WinPrint
Separator Page None
Availability 6:00 PM - 6:00 PM
Priority 1
Print Jobs Queued 0
Status Unknown

Paper Properties:
Paper Size Letter, 8.5 x 11 in
Orientation Portrait
Print Quality Medium Color

Printer Manufacturer:
Company Name Hewlett-Packard Company
Product Information http://www.hp.com/united-states/consumer/gateway/printing_multifunction.html

[ Canon Bubble-Jet BJC-250 ]

Printer Properties:
Printer Name Canon Bubble-Jet BJC-250
Default Printer No
Share Point Printer2
Printer Port LPT1:
Printer Driver Canon Bubble-Jet BJC-250 (v5.00)
Device Name Canon Bubble-Jet BJC-250
Print Processor WinPrint
Separator Page None
Availability 6:00 PM - 6:00 PM
Priority 1
Print Jobs Queued 0
Status Unknown

Paper Properties:
Paper Size Letter, 8.5 x 11 in
Orientation Portrait
Print Quality 360 dpi Color

Printer Manufacturer:
Company Name Canon U.S.A.,Inc.
Product Information http://consumer.usa.canon.com/ir/controller?act=ProductCatIndexAct&fcategoryid=103


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Your motherboard supports max. 2 GB of RAM, type PC2100.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

I would get a dual channel pair of DDR 400 MHz PC3200 RAM DIMMs. This RAM should work.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145440

Who is the manufacturer of your computer (ex. Dell, HP, Gateway, Compaq, Acer, etc.)? You should check your computer manual for the maximum amount of RAM your computer can take.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Matt,

He mentioned he bought it from a mom and pop shop. Sounds to me like it's a custom / homebrew. Even though the max it will clock at is DDR2100, your recommondation is a accurate for his board... 

To the gentleman with this computer:
Thanks for providing the information, we have found that your motherboard supports a combo of either SDRAM (slower and older technology) or DDR(1) memory. You have 2 slots for each but you can't run both types at the same time. Don't even try it. If you feel you are going to keep the machine for a while, you need to determine if 1gb suites you. But do keep in mind that DDR(1) is alot newer than the sdram it also support, it is also not current ram meaning if you eventually move to an AMD AM2 or Core 2 Duo system, with the exception of a couple of Via Chipset boards, you will have to buy memory again.

I hope you understand what I am saying that in my professional opinion, if you don't see yourself keeping this computer for the rest of your life, I would opt to only go with the 512x2 (1gb) as recommended by Matt. Putting 2gb which the other technician posted as it's max capability would be money not well spent. Also don't compare the fact that you can get 2gb of cheap generic memory for only xx amount more then 1gb of Brand Name ram. In the world of memory, system compatibility is key. You don't want to go mucking around with unknown memory.




TheMatt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would get a dual channel pair of DDR 400 MHz PC3200 RAM DIMMs. This RAM should work.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145440
> ...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi again,
Frozencow: What's the main purpose of the computer? If you want to play more advanced games I think you will have a problem - I can't see any dedicated expansion slots (AGP or PCI-E) for a video card in the list. But, maybe that doesn't matter to you? Concerning the RAM, TheMatt and smz has given you good advice.

TheMatt and smz: you're absolutely right (but I didn't suggest 2 GB - I only reported the mobo's max. capacity :wink: ). I certainly could've explained it to Frozencow in a better way.

Nicholas


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

FYI:

My quote was "Putting 2gb which the other technician posted as it's max capability would be money not well spent"

Note I said capability. I'm not trying to make anything of it, I know I just type very long posts and sometimes you can easily skip over a word. No biggy Though.

Glad you agree with us though. That's cool!




eneles said:


> Hi again,
> Frozencow: What's the main purpose of the computer? If you want to play more advanced games I think you will have a problem - I can't see any dedicated expansion slots (AGP or PCI-E) for a video card in the list. But, maybe that doesn't matter to you? Concerning the RAM, TheMatt and smz has given you good advice.
> 
> TheMatt and smz: you're absolutely right (but I didn't suggest 2 GB - I only reported the mobo's max. capacity :wink: ). I certainly could've explained it to Frozencow in a better way.
> ...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi smz - you're right, again - I hold my hand up :embarased


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry about the poke.

I normally use Firefox with spell checking as your type enabled so I always go back and review things before posting. I'm human though and do miss things. But right now I'm using Netcaptor (IE based) and it doesn't have that. Gotta be careful This time. LOL It's also 2:45am in here.



eneles said:


> Hi smz - you're right, again - I hold my hand up :embarased


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I can take a joke (and criticism) :smile:


----------



## Frozencrow (Dec 16, 2006)

Well I use the computers for gaming. So the gig will kinda be nescisarry. What was that about the whole no slot for graphics card? Would this mean that i am unable to use a better graphics card. I am sorta confused on this part. The ram i will get will most likely be ddr though.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I just looked it up on the net - there IS an AGP slot for a graphics card. But I'm unable to find that info in the Everest file.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That has the Mirage 315 graphics chipset (used with the 650 system chipset). It is OK, but you cannot upgrade video cards in laptops, including that one, except in very specific situations. Your best bet IMO would be to follow Scott's advice and just get 1 GB, and then save the rest for another laptop or computer.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Matt,

I went over his post and then some of his output and I didn't see anything relating to a laptop and the fact it takes 4 total ram slots which are both no labeled with the "so" in front of them. I am not sure if you responded to this post realizing ou were in this thread?

Though on another note, if this machine is of a certain age where only the motherboard would tell us, he can only go so far as to what AGP video card he can put in it. The newer cards have a slightly different looking port but more importantly have a voltage change that only modern motherboards will accept. I do think since he has DDR capability that his board would take the newer generation AGP cards.



TheMatt said:


> That has the Mirage 315 graphics chipset (used with the 650 system chipset). It is OK, but you cannot upgrade video cards in laptops, including that one, except in very specific situations. Your best bet IMO would be to follow Scott's advice and just get 1 GB, and then save the rest for another laptop or computer.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

TheMatt said:


> That has the Mirage 315 graphics chipset (used with the 650 system chipset). It is OK, but you cannot upgrade video cards in laptops, including that one, except in very specific situations. Your best bet IMO would be to follow Scott's advice and just get 1 GB, and then save the rest for another laptop or computer.


Now I'm confused Is this a laptop?

** edit ** Sorry, late - again. Got distracted while typing.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Sorry guys, I was thinking of this thread instead. This one:http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/upgrading-ram-problems-146434.html Ignore that last post. 

If you want to upgrade and keep this computer, then I would look at a good AGP video card like an X1650XT and a new processor like a Pentium 4 2.8 GHz or faster. But first you will want to make sure it is compatible. Look at the motherboard manual to see if it lists the fastest processor you can get.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't know if he needs to go the route of CPU upgrading. Funny how one part of everest report shows it as P4/2000 and another is P4/2.66 as the user lists. I was able to locate the actual manual for his board and it was tough on their horrible site. The manual revision must be old because according to the manual, 2.4ghz is the fastest CPU it will take. It also notes a maximum of 533fsb.

Unfortunately, their bios update page doesn't list any notes on the revision meaning it doesn't specify if a new bios is needed for support of a faster CPU. Though the last release was 2003. I would safe it's safe to say that if he has a 2.66 in there, that's pretty good.

According to Intel's site. The maximum CPU speed spec for the 533fsb is 3.06. Not a big jump from 2.66. Not to mention they are not listed as HT either.

Just thought I would research that end of the spectrum. I don't have any
negative thoughts of your video card suggestion. I kind of lost track of any of
the high performance AGP cards a while ago when I switched to PCI-E.



TheMatt said:


> Sorry guys, I was thinking of this thread instead. This one:http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/upgrading-ram-problems-146434.html Ignore that last post.
> 
> If you want to upgrade and keep this computer, then I would look at a good AGP video card like an X1650XT and a new processor like a Pentium 4 2.8 GHz or faster. But first you will want to make sure it is compatible. Look at the motherboard manual to see if it lists the fastest processor you can get.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would say the best card for that CPU would be a 7600GS AGP. Anything faster than that wouldn't make much of an improvement because of the CPU bottleneck.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree - the 7600GS is the best choice for this computer.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Well that is a very respectful card. I will go with both you guys as what is optimized for what cpu as far as video cards and gaming in general isn't my forte... Let's say 3's a charm!!!!

Good Work Guy's with getting this user more info then he probably ever imagined he would get.


----------

